# How do you Create a New DIY?



## Dietz (31/1/17)

Hello everyone!!

As I was about to eat my breakfast this morning, I smelled the fragrances of the fruits and wondered If I can make this into a DIY Juice.

So I took a bit and tried to get the % of fruits, but that was not too successful as I tend to focus on the flavor of one specific Fruit I was chewing at a time. Also trying to taste it all at once does give me a feel for what I need, but not too sure on which flavor would need to be higher than the others based on known flavor profiles

Now Im sure I can just look at what is in it and start with 2% each, and making it less for the fruits that are not as much, at least that would be a start, but that does not seem to do the bowl of fruit much justice

I am going to try and clone at least two Food things that I like in this month, I will update here as I make progress.

But I want to know, How would YOU go about creating a new DIY recipe from a bowl of Food/fruits or even glass of Juice in front of you?

Here is a pic of what it was

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (31/1/17)

Trial and error mate. Trial and error.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Will be interesting to read some of the responses from the seasoned DIY'ers as this is one of the brick walls I think I hit with making my own juices.

Logic would say that you need:

Greek Yogurt
White Grape
Kiwi
Strawberry
Something to give you the "crunch" of the muesli
Black ball juice (what the heck are those!)

SO I would throw in all of these at 2%. The problem is that an experienced DIY'er would know that the Grape needs to be at least 3.5%, but overpowers Kiwi as well, so kick it up to 4%. Black ball juice tastes medicinal at 2%, so start at 1%.

Creating a new recipe that is vapeable is really hard, but keen to see how the pros would go about doing this!

@Andre @RichJB @rogue zombie @Ripstorm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Black ball juice (what the heck are those!)



My Guess is Blueberries but maybe they are Black Olives

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> My Guess is Blueberries but maybe they are Black Olives


I grew up in a large family, I only know what bread crust and baked beans look like!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Genosmate (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I grew up in a large family, I only know what bread crust and baked beans look like!



I only have a clue because they are my LO's favourites at a gazillion bucks for a few of the things.More expensive than e liquid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (31/1/17)

Seriously though I'm also hoping that some of the fundi's can shed light on how you go about creating a recipe because I'm fed up looking at my concentrates not knowing what to do.


----------



## Dietz (31/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> My Guess is Blueberries but maybe they are Black Olives


I meant... CORRECT, Those are Blueberries

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Will be interesting to read some of the responses from the seasoned DIY'ers as this is one of the brick walls I think I hit with making my own juices.
> 
> Logic would say that you need:
> 
> ...



Well I have struggled immensely with creating original recipes.

I generally take inspiration from commercial juice that I enjoy - like I have been trying to get something along the lines of Paulies Coffee Cake for a while. But its bloody difficult.

If I were to try create this breakfast for example, like you say, I would look at the different strengths of each flavour I was going to use, after choosing what flavours to go with.

I would imagine that mixed fruit is very difficult though, as I reckon the various fruits would blend with each other creating a different flavour. i would think trying to keep the flavours sort of "seperate" would be a mission.

Like if you take a bite with those various fruits, you will taste the flavours individually.
But if you took fruit juices of the various flavours and mixed it all in one glass, the flavours would combine creating something new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (31/1/17)

Research
Trial and Error
More research
More trial and error....and so on

I would look at compatible, successful recipes on ELR, All the Flavors, Reddit, VU, etcetera. For example, have a look at this one. Mix it, and customise from there. Trial and error.
Another, more difficult way, is to list the flavours you want in there. Then research each flavour, also by brand to get an idea of taste, strength, etcetera. Look at combinations in good recipes. Trial and error until you give up or are over the moon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Patrick (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> As I was about to eat my breakfast this morning, I smelled the fragrances of the fruits and wondered If I can make this into a DIY Juice.
> 
> ...



You could use Addy's yoghurt as a base and then add fruits (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/198974/addy's Yogurt). I would use a 3:2 ration Strawberry (Ripe) TFAA and Strawberry Shisha rather than the FA Strawberry. But it's a solid base.

I think they're blackberries.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (31/1/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I would imagine that mixed fruit is very difficult though, as I reckon the various fruits would blend with each other creating a different flavour. i would think trying to keep the flavours sort of "seperate" would be a mission.



I mixed a 10ml tester,all at about 2% of Pineapple,Blood Orange,Peach,Lime and a hint of Cactus..................It don't taste like fruit!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> I mixed a 10ml tester,all at about 2% of Pineapple,Blood Orange,Peach,Lime and a hint of Cactus..................It don't taste like fruit!



Lol... 
Ya my recipe designs seldomly come out how I imagine they would. But its especially difficult when you mixing a lot of flavours from the same profile i.e fruits.


----------



## Spydro (31/1/17)

As @zadiac said... lots of trail and error until you know all your flavors individually, which ones compliment each other, which don't and how to get around that, etc. Adding to the challenge they will change some as they age.

I've been doing DIY for what will soon be 4 years, know my personal tastes and the flavors I use in my recipes very well... and still learn new tricks. I rarely do fruit vapes, but the theory is the same. You're not going to create anything close to what's in the bowl without learning each and every flavor all by itself first. That means making each flavor concentrate to your taste percentage as you think they are when the fruit is eaten individually. That opens another can of worms because bought flavor's vary from company to company that makes them. So you might have to try more than one brand to find your taste. But when you do find the percentage of your flavor brands of choice and have them mixed individually in hand... blend two to match the two as they taste eaten. Then add a third, and so forth. Another pitfall is your taste eaten and vaped may not be the same because in vaping some flavors compliment each other, some don't, so they have to be blended at a different percentage than what you taste eaten, or given the extra aide of something else added to bring out the flavor you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (31/1/17)

Yeah I think this specific 'recipe' was a bit of a tall order for a first attempt. but this question still goes, and at least from what I can see I could be on the right track.

This question is a difficult one to answer, I was also thinking about that as this might be a good topic for discussion on the JHB DIY Meet ( @Bunnypoison & @craigb )

So after all comments made, this is how I would go about it if I found / made a fruit juice/smoothie (for a easier example) that I like:

*Straberry Lemonade*
What flavors:
- Strawberry 
- Lemonade
- Something Sour 
- Something Cool (Icy)

What dominates:
- Strawberry

Who will these flavors interact?:
- Strawberry is both Ripe and Fresh flavor
- Lemonade will overpower strawberry if its higher than 4%

My 1st Guesstimate:
- 3% Strawberry (for Fresh Flavor)
- 2% Strawberry ripe (For that deep Strawberry taste)
- 2% Lemonade (Coz there is Lemonade)
- 0.5% Dragon fruit (To 'POP' it all and for that soury fruity)
- 0.2% Polar Blast (For the Coolnessss)
....... This actually Looks like it could be a great one!!

Would mix this together and steep for a day or two to taste and Adjust then make V2 Batch. 
Lol, guess I have just refined my way of doing it! 

As @Andre and @Zodiac said, trial and Error. 
Also you would need a good flavor profile of at least most of the flavors ingredients you want to work with, because as mentioned, these flavors change when mixed with certain others and something I have learned is that Mint/Koolada have to be in very low % otherwise it will just overwhelm most other Flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gersh (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I grew up in a large family, I only know what bread crust and baked beans look like!



LOL!!!


----------



## Huffapuff (31/1/17)

Here's Wayne's take on it:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> As I was about to eat my breakfast this morning, I smelled the fragrances of the fruits and wondered If I can make this into a DIY Juice.
> 
> ...


Hi Dietz
I found this video mildly helpful in the en devour of creating your own recipe

I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Yeah I think this specific 'recipe' was a bit of a tall order for a first attempt.



And then some. A muesli yogurt strawberry kiwi grape blackberry would be a challenge to any mixer. What I would do is eliminate all the flavours that aren't central or aren't relatively easy. In this case, I'd drop the muesli, grape and blackberry, leaving me with a strawberry kiwi top note on top of a yogurt base.

Rather than mixing up strawberry, kiwi and yogurt flavours together (hit and hope), I would split the recipe into "mini recipes" and then work on those. So first create a yogurt base. Do you want a sour yogurt or a more creamy/sweet yogurt? This might entail mixing three or more flavours together. But I would first concentrate just on the yogurt, find a base that works for you, and then make a premix of that base. Even if it doesn't ultimately work with the fruit top notes, it may work with something else. So even if you give up on this recipe, you at least have a tasty and workable yogurt base for future use.

Then create a balanced strawberry kiwi top note flavour. Again, this may require three or more flavours. Once you have it, again make a premix. Now you can try mixing the two premixes together in different ratios to find a sweet spot where the base and the top note register and are balanced. That, in turn, might require adding Caramel, Bavarian Cream or some other flavour to bridge and blend the two. Or it might require further tweaking of either premix. A balanced strawberry/kiwi might see the strawberry vanish when it's added to the yogurt. So then you go back and tweak the strawberry kiwi so that the strawberry is more prominent.

When you break the profile down into component parts, you can at least come away with something valuable even if you can't nail the profile and give up on the recipe. Your yogurt premix might not work with your strawberry kiwi premix, you might never be able to blend the two together successfully. But at least you have two decent premixes, and thus a starting point for future recipes that use these components.

Of course, if the strawberry kiwi yogurt works, there is nothing stopping you from adding muesli. And if that then works, from adding grape or blackberries or both. The thing is that you always have your successful strawberry kiwi yogurt to go back to if the additions fail. You are not starting from scratch every time. When you break a profile down into its constituent parts, any success that you have with any constituent part can be taken forward even if the overall profile fails.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Yeah I think this specific 'recipe' was a bit of a tall order for a first attempt. but this question still goes, and at least from what I can see I could be on the right track.
> 
> This question is a difficult one to answer, I was also thinking about that as this might be a good topic for discussion on the JHB DIY Meet ( @Bunnypoison & @craigb )
> 
> ...


You just gave me the best idea that might also solve your problem. As we will all be meeting and have our ingredients, we should have this as a mini recipe challenge at each event. The end juice product discussed as Strawberry lemonade, @alex1501 bringing 5ml dropper bottles and splitting up in teams trying to get the most accurate version of the juice. When every teams creation gets tested on the day and again at the next meet, we should have at least one mix that fulfills the criteria of tasting like Strawberry lemonade and we can have a look at what that team did to get to the final product.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ripstorm (1/2/17)

@Andre hit the nail on the head with his explanation. Couldn't have said it better myself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

